# Engine won't start - for me



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I bought a used Craftsman GT6000 riding mower from a small shop. I took a test drive at the shop, and then at home when they dropped it off. While the engine was still warm, I turned it back on and drove it into the garage.

I know I can call the shop for help, but am a little embarassed that my attempts to start it the past two days have gone no where.

The brake pedal needs to be depressed prior to starting it, and I do that. There is a knob labeled "throttle" that pushes in or pulls out - not quite sure what to do with it so I have pushed and pulled. There is a lever that shows a rabbit on top and a turtle on the bottom. When attempting to start it "cold", I raise it to the rabbit position. It is "hydrostatic" and in neutral. 

When I turn the key the engine makes a fast r-r-r-r-r sound, but doesn't "catch". After a few attempts, I smell gas and figure the engine is flooded. 

Before leaving the guy didn't like the idle speed, so he tweaked it a little, if that has anything to do with my problem. Don't yet have a manual for it, but the shop ordered one for me. Please don't laugh at me - this is my first riding mower, and as an old bat of 65, a walk behind mower wasn't going to be good enough anymore! Any ideas to get it started?


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I can tell you the rabbit and the turtle indicate "fast" and "slow" - one of our JD farm tractors has that. 

I am wondering if perhaps a spark plug got fouled from flooding it.

I would think there should be a rubber (prime) button or lever that is a choke - provides a little extra gas to start, then as it warms up you back off on the choke.

It can be a bit of a trick to balance backing off on the choke and accelerating the throttle. I always try to rush it, and end up killing whatever it is I am trying to start.

Call the shop, they'll be glad to help. After all, it might not be YOUR problem!


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I plan to call the shop on Monday if I still can't get it started by then. It is raining here now, so I won't be mowing anyway. It's just frustrating.

I figured that push/pull throttle thing was to give the engine a little more gas to start up. Haven't found a rubber prime button.


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Put the throttle in the rabbit position and leave the knob pushed in. The knob is the choke. Try starting like that and see what happens. Does it have a fuel shutoff in the fuel line? If you smell gas after trying what I suggested try shutting the fuel off and doing what I said.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> There is a knob labeled "throttle


If the knob is the choke, it should probably be pulled out when starting cold, and pushed in after the engine starts
I'd set the "rabbit/turtle" lever about halfway


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Beeman, under what circumstances would you pull out the choke? Don't know about a fuel shutoff but will look tomorrow.

This should be so simple - I feel like a dunce!


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Small engines all seem to have a personality of their own. I lean towards under choking as I'd rather be a little lean and it not start then flood it and then it can't start, if that makes any sense. Basically it will be a learning curve for you and your mower. Choke should be for cold start or first start of the day only. I get my motor spinning and then pull the choke and it will start. Run it on choke and slowly push the choke in a little at a time as the motor warms. If it stumbles as you push it in just pull back a little to keep it running.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..................My 1996 model Snapper has a "Seat" sensor that would kill the engine IF I wasn't seated so IF I left the mower , or got knocked off or fell off the engine was killed instantly ! , fordy


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

fordy said:


> ..................My 1996 model Snapper has a "Seat" sensor that would kill the engine IF I wasn't seated so IF I left the mower , or got knocked off or fell off the engine was killed instantly ! , fordy


That's what I was going to mention. Sometimes the connector gets pulled off too. first thing to do is check for spark. Do you know how to do that blutik?


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I find that some motors need to be cussed a blue streak before they'll start.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

The engine "turned over"! Some success at last! Unfortunately I couldn't get it to stay running, but one thing at a time. It does seem to have it's own personality, and I have to learn what that is. The key appears to be the choke and my handling of it. I will try again later or wait until tomorrow. The weeds and grass are soaked, and it is threatening to rain again.

There is a seat sensor, but I have been sitting while trying to start the engine, so it hasn't been an issue. I do not know how to check for spark. If that is related to the engine finally starting, it must be okay.

Thanks for all the help! I have successfully operated walk-behind lawn mowers, a weed whacker, a small rototiller, and a snowblower (back in NY). Most were bought used and gave me no trouble. This mower probably won't either, once I get the hang of it - keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

bluetick said:


> The engine "turned over"! Some success at last! Unfortunately I couldn't get it to stay running, but one thing at a time. It does seem to have it's own personality, and I have to learn what that is. The key appears to be the choke and my handling of it. I will try again later or wait until tomorrow. The weeds and grass are soaked, and it is threatening to rain again.
> 
> There is a seat sensor, but I have been sitting while trying to start the engine, so it hasn't been an issue. I do not know how to check for spark. If that is related to the engine finally starting, it must be okay.
> 
> Thanks for all the help! I have successfully operated walk-behind lawn mowers, a weed whacker, a small rototiller, and a snowblower (back in NY). Most were bought used and gave me no trouble. This mower probably won't either, once I get the hang of it - keeping my fingers crossed!



................I'd perform (3) simple tests , (1)pull the fuel supply line where it goes into the carb , If the gas flows freely your problem is either electricial or carb .(2)Remove the sparkplug and hold it close too the head while cranking , IF the plug is firing you pretty much have a carb problem . You can usually short circuit the seat safety sensor by wiring it directly . At , this point I'd pull the carb and dissassemble and clean , esp. the jet . , fordy:cowboy:


----------



## fixer1958 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think you just flooded it.
Push the knob in, engage the rabbit and try it again.
You have to be at 'One' with your mower and think good thoughts.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

fordy, I don't know what a carburetor looks like. I will not be fiddling around with anything under the "hood" - yikes! marinemomtatt, cussing works with other things so I may have to resort to that if the mower won't run for me. Of course, I won't cuss until I've tried fixer1958's suggestion to think good thoughts and become "one" with the contraption! 

Hoping for a dry day tomorrow so I can get started on knocking down the weeds!


----------

